# Char-Griller Pellet Grill p-settings



## pillpusher (Jun 10, 2014)

So, after reading a couple other threads on here, I just talked myself out of a Traeger and into buying the Char-Griller. So, in an effort to minimize my learning curve, what settings have you guys found the most success with? I like a lot of smoke flavor, so what p-setting would you recommend to maximize smoke while still minimizing temperature fluctuations? I'd like to ideally keep the temp around 225 with fluctuations of 10-15 degrees or so in each direction being acceptable. Also, is this thing pretty good about even heat distribution?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## diamondc00 (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm smoking a brisket on P2 tonight.


----------



## pillpusher (Jun 15, 2014)

Let me know how it goes and how steady the temperate was! Have a great Father's Day!


----------



## diamondc00 (Jun 15, 2014)

I started with an 11lb  at about 9:30 last night at p2, smoke runs about 165-170. At 5am the brisket was showing 129 and moved to P0. Internal temp of BBQ is showing 190-200 at the P0 setting.  Now at 4pm brisket stuck at 165 and waiting till 180 to double foil for two hours or 195, which ever is closer. 

I have a traeger PTO for camping and it is smoking about 180-200. Traeger has a better seal on its lids but I sure liked the price of the chargriller!


----------



## chef willie (Jun 15, 2014)

Yea!!..more info on the Char Griller pellet unit......would like honest comments after chow on performance and such. Thinking of getting one when I scrape up the $400......Willie


----------



## pillpusher (Jun 15, 2014)

diamondc00 said:


> I started with an 11lb at about 9:30 last night at p2, smoke runs about 165-170. At 5am the brisket was showing 129 and moved to P0. Internal temp of BBQ is showing 190-200 at the P0 setting. Now at 4pm brisket stuck at 165 and waiting till 180 to double foil for two hours or 195, which ever is closer.
> 
> I have a traeger PTO for camping and it is smoking about 180-200. Traeger has a better seal on its lids but I sure liked the price of the chargriller!


165-170? Wow.. You cook LOW and SLOW, don't ya...lol. So it was under 130 for 7 1/2 hours? I always thought you were supposed to get it above that 140 danger zone within 4 hours or so for safety reasons?


----------



## pillpusher (Jun 15, 2014)

Chef Willie said:


> Yea!!..more info on the Char Griller pellet unit......would like honest comments after chow on performance and such. Thinking of getting one when I scrape up the $400......Willie


I bought one last week, but, unfortunately, I have to wait until the 24th for Lowes to deliver it... I'll try to try out a brisket that weekend and will be sure to post my findings. My main concern is trying to figure out the best way to get a fairly consistent 225 without too much temp variation and with maximum smoke. Other than that, it SHOULD be gravy. With the fan under the hot pot, I don't think hot/cold spots in the smoker will be a problem (like I currently have with my MES- Temps vary 25-30 degrees depending on position in the cabinet, and then bounces up and down another 25 when the element kicks on and off).


----------



## diamondc00 (Jun 15, 2014)

Low and slow is one thing! I didn't plan on taking this long. This was my first attempt at it! From now on I will always smoke a brisket on P0!

The temp only bounces about 10 so that part is nice! 

Congrats to your recent purchase! 

You will like a good burger on these over traditional gas cooker!


----------



## pillpusher (Jun 15, 2014)

diamondc00 said:


> Low and slow is one thing! I didn't plan on taking this long. This was my first attempt at it! From now on I will always smoke a brisket on P0!
> 
> The temp only bounces about 10 so that part is nice!
> 
> ...


Seriously though, maybe someone else can chime in on this since I'm far from an expert, but you may want to be careful eating it. With it under 140 for so long, it may have gone bad... At least by FDA standards.

The model I ordered comes with a digital thermostat with 8 temp settings in addition to the "smoke" setting. Does yours not allow you to set the temperature? Glad to hear about the lack of temp spikes though! Any variability from one side of the smoker to the other?


----------



## diamondc00 (Jun 17, 2014)

There definitely was a learning curve on the smoke temp. The recipe came from Traeger website called "Midnight Brisket". Traeger smokes hotter on its factory default p2 vs chargriller p2. Knowing what I know now I will always smoke a brisket on P0 and then cook at 225. 

In regards to how it turned out...Fantastic!


----------



## diamondc00 (Jun 17, 2014)

One last note is a friend of mine does the same brisket on his traeger but cooks at 225 and doesn't bother with smoke and that still taste good!


----------



## pillpusher (Jun 17, 2014)

Hmmm... Maybe I'm completely misunderstanding how the settings work then.. I thought you could set the desired temperature on the dial, and then adjust the p-setting for the amount of desired smoke and pellet burn rate, and that the "smoke" setting was only for very low smoking temperatures (sub 200). Can you not get good smoke with it set to 225?


----------



## diamondc00 (Jun 17, 2014)

That's a great question! The lowes guy didn't know anything about it and my only experience is Traeger PTG. The Traeger P setting is normally never changed once set. Your understanding raises a great question and I think this calls for a phone call to Char Griller for verification since their site didnt show it last time I looked.


----------



## pillpusher (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't even see the pellet smoker on their website at all, which is a little odd.


----------



## jeepdiver (Jun 17, 2014)

If it is like the fec pg grills it is related to how long for a set period pellets will feed.  The FEC has 2 settings,  one for when the grill is below set temp and one above.  The bigger the gap between the 2 the more smoke but also larger temp swings


----------



## pillpusher (Jun 17, 2014)

JeepDiver said:


> If it is like the fec pg grills it is related to how long for a set period pellets will feed. The FEC has 2 settings, one for when the grill is below set temp and one above. The bigger the gap between the 2 the more smoke but also larger temp swings


Yeah, that was my basic understanding of the p-setting. Hopefully, some people with Chargiller experience will chime in on what they've experienced and can offer some advice to my original question.


----------



## diamondc00 (Jun 17, 2014)

Ok, so I called and spoke with customer service. The "Smoke" setting is mainly for start up, wish I knew last week! Just as Pillpusher stated you set the temp and then set the P setting, higher P = more smoke. 

I still like the chargriller I just wish there were more readily available reference about their product than having to call during business hours!:grilling_smilie:


----------



## jbssmokedmeats (Jun 20, 2014)

I have had mine for  about 4 months now have made 4 outstanding pork loins on it set at 225 and p set at 7. Did ribs same way slightly wrapped to long but were really really good ribs. Good enough to earn me a tie for 5th at a small local smoking comp 13 teams competed. Temp swings are around 20 degrees set this way  I've made chicken quite a bit also but I also do quite a bit of grilling on it to I use lumber jack pellets. Right now I'm using there sweet blend birch cherry and maple Monday my Canadian bacon goes on for a over nite smoke wish me luck. No real problems yet got 2 more small local comps to do this fall still not havering a generator is a issue I built a backyard reverse flow 2 years ago so It might get used  along side to compare it but I like the ease of set it and walk away don't like baby sitting my reverse flow


----------



## pillpusher (Jun 21, 2014)

Glad to hear. I can deal with 20 degree swings. I'd just prefer it to not get over 250.


----------



## sanantoniojoe (Jan 18, 2016)

I got mine on Saturday and did a brisket yesterday.I  cooked it on p2 @   225 till it reached 150 then wrapped and went to p0 until it reached 205 then pulled it and left it wrapped for an hour. It was Good! The p in my mind stands for pause.


----------



## pillpusher (Jun 10, 2014)

So, after reading a couple other threads on here, I just talked myself out of a Traeger and into buying the Char-Griller. So, in an effort to minimize my learning curve, what settings have you guys found the most success with? I like a lot of smoke flavor, so what p-setting would you recommend to maximize smoke while still minimizing temperature fluctuations? I'd like to ideally keep the temp around 225 with fluctuations of 10-15 degrees or so in each direction being acceptable. Also, is this thing pretty good about even heat distribution?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## diamondc00 (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm smoking a brisket on P2 tonight.


----------



## pillpusher (Jun 15, 2014)

Let me know how it goes and how steady the temperate was! Have a great Father's Day!


----------



## diamondc00 (Jun 15, 2014)

I started with an 11lb  at about 9:30 last night at p2, smoke runs about 165-170. At 5am the brisket was showing 129 and moved to P0. Internal temp of BBQ is showing 190-200 at the P0 setting.  Now at 4pm brisket stuck at 165 and waiting till 180 to double foil for two hours or 195, which ever is closer. 

I have a traeger PTO for camping and it is smoking about 180-200. Traeger has a better seal on its lids but I sure liked the price of the chargriller!


----------



## chef willie (Jun 15, 2014)

Yea!!..more info on the Char Griller pellet unit......would like honest comments after chow on performance and such. Thinking of getting one when I scrape up the $400......Willie


----------



## pillpusher (Jun 15, 2014)

diamondc00 said:


> I started with an 11lb at about 9:30 last night at p2, smoke runs about 165-170. At 5am the brisket was showing 129 and moved to P0. Internal temp of BBQ is showing 190-200 at the P0 setting. Now at 4pm brisket stuck at 165 and waiting till 180 to double foil for two hours or 195, which ever is closer.
> 
> I have a traeger PTO for camping and it is smoking about 180-200. Traeger has a better seal on its lids but I sure liked the price of the chargriller!


165-170? Wow.. You cook LOW and SLOW, don't ya...lol. So it was under 130 for 7 1/2 hours? I always thought you were supposed to get it above that 140 danger zone within 4 hours or so for safety reasons?


----------



## pillpusher (Jun 15, 2014)

Chef Willie said:


> Yea!!..more info on the Char Griller pellet unit......would like honest comments after chow on performance and such. Thinking of getting one when I scrape up the $400......Willie


I bought one last week, but, unfortunately, I have to wait until the 24th for Lowes to deliver it... I'll try to try out a brisket that weekend and will be sure to post my findings. My main concern is trying to figure out the best way to get a fairly consistent 225 without too much temp variation and with maximum smoke. Other than that, it SHOULD be gravy. With the fan under the hot pot, I don't think hot/cold spots in the smoker will be a problem (like I currently have with my MES- Temps vary 25-30 degrees depending on position in the cabinet, and then bounces up and down another 25 when the element kicks on and off).


----------



## diamondc00 (Jun 15, 2014)

Low and slow is one thing! I didn't plan on taking this long. This was my first attempt at it! From now on I will always smoke a brisket on P0!

The temp only bounces about 10 so that part is nice! 

Congrats to your recent purchase! 

You will like a good burger on these over traditional gas cooker!


----------



## pillpusher (Jun 15, 2014)

diamondc00 said:


> Low and slow is one thing! I didn't plan on taking this long. This was my first attempt at it! From now on I will always smoke a brisket on P0!
> 
> The temp only bounces about 10 so that part is nice!
> 
> ...


Seriously though, maybe someone else can chime in on this since I'm far from an expert, but you may want to be careful eating it. With it under 140 for so long, it may have gone bad... At least by FDA standards.

The model I ordered comes with a digital thermostat with 8 temp settings in addition to the "smoke" setting. Does yours not allow you to set the temperature? Glad to hear about the lack of temp spikes though! Any variability from one side of the smoker to the other?


----------



## diamondc00 (Jun 17, 2014)

There definitely was a learning curve on the smoke temp. The recipe came from Traeger website called "Midnight Brisket". Traeger smokes hotter on its factory default p2 vs chargriller p2. Knowing what I know now I will always smoke a brisket on P0 and then cook at 225. 

In regards to how it turned out...Fantastic!


----------



## diamondc00 (Jun 17, 2014)

One last note is a friend of mine does the same brisket on his traeger but cooks at 225 and doesn't bother with smoke and that still taste good!


----------



## pillpusher (Jun 17, 2014)

Hmmm... Maybe I'm completely misunderstanding how the settings work then.. I thought you could set the desired temperature on the dial, and then adjust the p-setting for the amount of desired smoke and pellet burn rate, and that the "smoke" setting was only for very low smoking temperatures (sub 200). Can you not get good smoke with it set to 225?


----------



## diamondc00 (Jun 17, 2014)

That's a great question! The lowes guy didn't know anything about it and my only experience is Traeger PTG. The Traeger P setting is normally never changed once set. Your understanding raises a great question and I think this calls for a phone call to Char Griller for verification since their site didnt show it last time I looked.


----------



## pillpusher (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't even see the pellet smoker on their website at all, which is a little odd.


----------



## jeepdiver (Jun 17, 2014)

If it is like the fec pg grills it is related to how long for a set period pellets will feed.  The FEC has 2 settings,  one for when the grill is below set temp and one above.  The bigger the gap between the 2 the more smoke but also larger temp swings


----------



## pillpusher (Jun 17, 2014)

JeepDiver said:


> If it is like the fec pg grills it is related to how long for a set period pellets will feed. The FEC has 2 settings, one for when the grill is below set temp and one above. The bigger the gap between the 2 the more smoke but also larger temp swings


Yeah, that was my basic understanding of the p-setting. Hopefully, some people with Chargiller experience will chime in on what they've experienced and can offer some advice to my original question.


----------



## diamondc00 (Jun 17, 2014)

Ok, so I called and spoke with customer service. The "Smoke" setting is mainly for start up, wish I knew last week! Just as Pillpusher stated you set the temp and then set the P setting, higher P = more smoke. 

I still like the chargriller I just wish there were more readily available reference about their product than having to call during business hours!:grilling_smilie:


----------



## jbssmokedmeats (Jun 20, 2014)

I have had mine for  about 4 months now have made 4 outstanding pork loins on it set at 225 and p set at 7. Did ribs same way slightly wrapped to long but were really really good ribs. Good enough to earn me a tie for 5th at a small local smoking comp 13 teams competed. Temp swings are around 20 degrees set this way  I've made chicken quite a bit also but I also do quite a bit of grilling on it to I use lumber jack pellets. Right now I'm using there sweet blend birch cherry and maple Monday my Canadian bacon goes on for a over nite smoke wish me luck. No real problems yet got 2 more small local comps to do this fall still not havering a generator is a issue I built a backyard reverse flow 2 years ago so It might get used  along side to compare it but I like the ease of set it and walk away don't like baby sitting my reverse flow


----------



## pillpusher (Jun 21, 2014)

Glad to hear. I can deal with 20 degree swings. I'd just prefer it to not get over 250.


----------



## sanantoniojoe (Jan 18, 2016)

I got mine on Saturday and did a brisket yesterday.I  cooked it on p2 @   225 till it reached 150 then wrapped and went to p0 until it reached 205 then pulled it and left it wrapped for an hour. It was Good! The p in my mind stands for pause.


----------

